# Why does the Savannah / Hilton Head area require 2005 and up?



## Richard Allen (Jul 7, 2015)

I drive a 2004 Nissan Maxima SE, it's in great shape and drivers perfect. I'm really interested in driving for Uber but unlike other cities they start at 2005 vehicles. Does anyone know why? And also does anyone know who I can contact to possibly have my situation reviewed? 
Thanks and be safe.


----------



## @SAV (Jun 9, 2015)

You can't and we are glad to keep it that way. We have a few partners who have sold their vehicles and purchased ones that meet all requirements. You can also lease a vehicle. As of this time we only accept 2005 and newer vehicles.


----------



## Richard Allen (Jul 7, 2015)

Fair enough, I just find it odd the requirements vary from region to region. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Some cities like Houston require 2010 and newer ... it's a city requirement, not an Uber requirement.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Columbus, OH also requires 2005+.

I can look on Craigslist and find nice clean 2004 model minivans, for example, for under $2000 in really good mechanical condition with 100-150K miles. 2005? Forget about it. You'd be looking at $3000 or more, well over 150K miles, worse condition, faded scratched up paint, beat up bumper covers, filthy interiors. I think this is not only Uber related but also courier companies, cab companies, and medical transportation. You have to spend money to make money, I guess.

I'm considering going to NYC and picking up a used 300-400K mile Escape Hybrid. It'll cost me $2000 or so, it'll be a 2008-2010 model so good for a few more years, it'll run and drive, it won't get "great" mpgs but will be better than most, and I can "clean" it up by replacing the seats, carpet, headliner, and door panels with ones from a non-high-mileage but wrecked 08+ Escape locally. Then paint (or PlastiDip) and go. Might need to smooth over the hood where the medallion was. Might need bumper covers. But it's a cheap entrance fee.


----------



## Richard Allen (Jul 7, 2015)

Only reason I'm upset is because I own my car and it is perfectly suitable for this except it's an 04. It's whatever though, I'm not gonna stress it. If they change the year some reason I'll jump into Uber driving, if not I'll just catch rides home drunk from the bar and support the cause. I've allready had friends talking about how they've used Uber and hopefully it grows in the area because getting a cab to come out to Pooler is a ***** from downtown either direction. I think Uber is gonna make things easier around here hopefully.


----------



## @SAV (Jun 9, 2015)

Richard. Get more guys signed up in your area. use a promo code if you have one if not I will give you one.


----------



## Richard Allen (Jul 7, 2015)

I can't even complete my account because of my car. I can think of several friends that would drive after work for extra cash. Hell I've got a class A cdl and im in between jobs this would of been perfect little gig to help out.


----------



## @SAV (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes but get your rider app and start referring other riders. You can get free rides doing so.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Richard Allen said:


> I drive a 2004 Nissan Maxima SE, it's in great shape and drivers perfect. I'm really interested in driving for Uber but unlike other cities they start at 2005 vehicles. Does anyone know why? And also does anyone know who I can contact to possibly have my situation reviewed?
> Thanks and be safe.


If you have a Confederate Flag put it on your car that will make them accept it. Uber deregulates.....!


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah, it's not an Uber thing its a state/local thing. Nothing Uber can do. Every place is different. In Portland it's the same as there. Service vehicles can't be older than 10 years. If you want to drive, bite the bullet and trade in your 2004.


----------



## squirtlekip (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm thinking the same thing. I drive Lyft in SLC and get along just fine in my 02 Forester but it's not good enough for UberX when they are actually short on drivers out here. They're just giving Lyft have the market share now.


----------



## SavannahAdam (May 12, 2015)

I don't think it's a government thing, but I could be wrong. It could be that Uber is charging passengers considerably more in Savannah than in other markets. It's $1.50 a mile here but it's less than $1 in some other cities. Maybe since it's a tourist market they are upping the requirements.


----------



## Needtogettowork (May 9, 2016)

SavannahAdam, Do you or aware of any UBER Drivers that are working during the hours of 5 to 530 am. I have to be in Savannah by 6am at the bus depot. And I need to be sure that I can be there by that time Im being dropped off in Levy SC. This is a mon-Fri From Tomorrow till July, Maybe you can guide me in the right direction so I'm not standing out there Lost and concerned about getting to work on time.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Dude, I'm trying to help you out. Start a new thread that's relevant for better results. It's bad forum etiquette to post your own topic in multiple other people's threads.

Replying to a topic that hasn't been touched in 9 months won't get you far.


----------

